
Kevin Mitnick was the FBI’s most wanted hacker. He was hiding in plain sight - toddsiegel
https://www.denverpost.com/2018/03/16/kevin-mitnick-fbi-most-wanted-hacker-denver/
======
ocdtrekkie
My last name was a Kevin Mitnick cover identity! :D

